# DDR2 ram help



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 9, 2012)

I got 8gb of ram(2x4)
My laptop is suppose to be compatible with it.
The bios recognizes it, tho it wont start up past the booting up part.

It works with a 2gb and 4gb tho. Bios is up to date.
Any one have any help for this?

Laptop is Toshiba Satellite L505D win 7 (64)


----------



## Lobar (Jul 9, 2012)

Make a bootable memtest86+ disc or USB flash drive and run a boot-time diagnostic.  If you get errors, pop one out and test each of them again individually, and RMA the bad RAM.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 10, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Make a bootable memtest86+ disc or USB flash drive and run a boot-time diagnostic.  If you get errors, pop one out and test each of them again individually, and RMA the bad RAM.



I can get both 4gb sticks to work as a 6gb set, using one of my old  2gb ones in the other slot, just not both at same time. 
I can get to bios with both 4gb sticks. It just wont do anything else than that.
I just have a blank screen with a dash " *-* "  in upper left corner of screen.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 10, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Make a bootable memtest86+ disc or USB flash drive and run a boot-time diagnostic.  If you get errors, pop one out and test each of them again individually, and RMA the bad RAM.



*sighs*  If the laptop won't POST with that RAM in it, it won't be able to POST, boot, and then run Memtest86+, will it?

Anyway, useful answer; Your laptop likely just doesn't support more than 6GB of RAM.  This isn't an unheard of limitation from laptops from the DDR2 era.  You can consult your manual where that limitation is likely stated.  So sorry to say it, but you're probably SOL.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a toshiba satellite...but the 4gb it comes with is fine with me


----------



## Lobar (Jul 11, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> *sighs*  If the laptop won't POST with that RAM in it, it won't be able to POST, boot, and then run Memtest86+, will it?



OP didn't say it wouldn't POST.  "Won't start past booting up" has an extremely imprecise meaning depending on the experience of the person who says it.


----------



## kayfox (Jul 11, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I have a toshiba satellite...but the 4gb it comes with is fine with me



I have a Toshiba Satellite and it came with 4 *megabytes*!

Anyhow, I am venting in frustration (not at zachhart12) with vague comparisons.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 11, 2012)

kayfox said:


> I have a Toshiba Satellite and it came with 4 *megabytes*!
> 
> Anyhow, I am venting in frustration (not at zachhart12) with vague comparisons.



What planet is your satellite from?  LOL


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 11, 2012)

Motherboard is most likely limited to 6gb.

My computer 'supports' 8gb, but the hardware is limited to 6gb, so even if I put in two 4gb cards of DDR2 800 it will only recognize and use 6gb.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 12, 2012)

Looking around I found other ppl had same problem with my same exact laptop model.
Looks like I have to stick with 6 which has been working lot better than my 4gb has.



Jaxinc said:


> Motherboard is most likely limited to 6gb.
> 
> My computer 'supports' 8gb, but the hardware is limited to 6gb, so even if I put in two 4gb cards of DDR2 800 it will only recognize and use 6gb.



The thing about mine is it will not boot past the start up bios screen(with 8gb) It does show that but after that will not even say starting windows.
Just a blank screen with a cursor dash - symbol in upper left corner. I waited a long time to see it it was registering it.
I turned off the lap top then did 6gb set up. I did not get anything saying it was shut down incorrectly.

I am fine with a 4gb and a original 2gb stick tho. The bios will recognize the 8. 
Tho 6 has been lots better for me. So I can stick with that.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 12, 2012)

My only suggestion is to get a 2gb card that matches the speed of the 4gb card, or you'll be limited by the slower card even if the 4gb is faster. Oh and return or sell the 4gb card.


----------

